# Quel GPS pour Mac ?



## richard-deux (30 Mars 2007)

Je lis sur le forum que de nombreuses personnes ont un Tom Tom mais qu'en est-il des autres GPS ?

Un ami me conseille Magellan mais apparemment, celui-ci ne fonctionne pas sur Mac.

Suis-je donc limité à utiliser Tom Tom ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Dramis (30 Mars 2007)

Salut, 

J'ai un michelin x980t et il fonctionne bien avec parallel desktop.


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mars 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un michelin x980t et il fonctionne bien avec parallel desktop.



Je n'ai que Virtual Pc avec Windows 98. :rateau: 
Je ne pense pas que je pourrais faire fonctionner un GPS par ce biais.


----------



## Alycastre (30 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Suis-je donc limité à utiliser Tom Tom ?



Limité ??? Oui en effet, mais faire l'acquisition d'un TomTom, ne ressemble pas à une punition !!!! C'est quand même quasiment eux qui ont popularisé le GPS ... Et en plus ils sont totalement compatible Mac .


----------



## richard-deux (1 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Limité ??? Oui en effet, mais faire l'acquisition d'un TomTom, ne ressemble pas à une punition !!!! C'est quand même quasiment eux qui ont popularisé le GPS ... Et en plus ils sont totalement compatible Mac .



Merci pour ta réponse.  

Je pense que je vais acheter un TomTom.  
Je trouve étrange qu'il n'y ait pas plus de GPS compatibles Mac. :rateau:


----------



## Sebang (1 Avril 2007)

En même temps, c'est pas très grave, les TomTom étant le meilleur de ce qui se fait actuellement...

Mais c'est sûr, avoir du choix, c'est plus sympa.


----------



## macaddicted (1 Avril 2007)

tomtom m'a tiré tres souvent d'affaire 

les mise à jour se font sans problème 

pourquoi chercher plus loin ?


----------



## richard-deux (2 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.  
Un TomTom, un ...


----------



## Alycastre (3 Avril 2007)

Les choses bougent ...... Voir ici :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (4 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Les choses bougent ...... Voir ici :rateau:



Merci beaucoup pour le lien.


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Avril 2007)

salut à vous!

je pense acquérir un Garmin GPSMAP 60Cx , quelqu'un le connait-il? 
peut on mettre des cartes SD de cartographie?
doit on forcément passer par PC (ou parrallel)
quel modèle de gps de randonnée me conseilleriez vous dans ce genre si celui ci ne répond pas à mes attentes???

merci!


----------



## coyita (30 Avril 2007)

Bonjour ! Je viens d'acheter tomtom go 910 . Quand j'essaye de le connecter à mon Mac OSX.3.9 , il me dit que l'appareil n'est pas compatible ? Comment faut-il s'y prendre ? En outre, le son refuse de s'installer. Merci à l'avance de votre aide !


----------



## devinekicest (30 Avril 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je viens d'acheter tomtom go 910 . Quand j'essaye de le connecter à mon Mac OSX.3.9 , il me dit que l'appareil n'est pas compatible ? Comment faut-il s'y prendre ? En outre, le son refuse de s'installer. Merci à l'avance de votre aide !



Il me semble que tiger est indispensable...


----------



## whereismymind (30 Avril 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je viens d'acheter tomtom go 910 . Quand j'essaye de le connecter à mon Mac OSX.3.9 , il me dit que l'appareil n'est pas compatible ? Comment faut-il s'y prendre ? En outre, le son refuse de s'installer. Merci à l'avance de votre aide !



Quand tu dis le son, tu veux dire les voix du GPS ? Parce qu'autant que je sache, l'installation est déjà faite, les voix y compris ...


----------



## Xian (1 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> salut à vous!
> 
> je pense acquérir un Garmin GPSMAP 60Cx , quelqu'un le connait-il?
> peut on mettre des cartes SD de cartographie?
> ...



Salut,

Prends plutôt le 60 CSX, il a en plus un altimètre barométrique et un compas, pour pas beaucoup plus cher.

Il n'y a pas encore de version Mac de "Mapsource", le soft qui permet de charger les cartes sur ton GPS. Il faut donc passer par un PC ou parralels. VPC ne marche pas pour une question de compatibilité USB.

Sur Mac, il y a des bétas de POI loader et de WebUpdater

Avec mon etrex vista C, le second fonctionne parfaitement, tandis que le premier me donne un message d'erreur : "Some devices were found; however, none have the necessary capabilities.
Please make sure your device is connected to the computer and turned on, then try again.
You may also need to set the interface option on your GPS to 'Garmin' or 'Host'."

Ils sont en retard, mais ils progressent.


----------



## coyita (1 Mai 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Quand tu dis le son, tu veux dire les voix du GPS ? Parce qu'autant que je sache, l'installation est déjà faite, les voix y compris ...



Exactement mais quand, dans les préférences, j'active le son, la croix sur le haut parleur disparaît mais lorsque je retourne sur l'itinéraire la croix est à nouveau barrée...


----------



## whereismymind (1 Mai 2007)

Ah oui, là  c'est autre chose, je peux pas t'aider ...


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Mai 2007)

Xian a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Prends plutôt le 60 CSX, il a en plus un altimètre barométrique et un compas, pour pas beaucoup plus cher.
> 
> ...





Merci de ta réponse...
donc pour résumer et m'assurer que j'ai bien compris...avec le 60CSX, je peux charger mon GPS de cartes via parralel ou bootcamp, etc...
Mais questions: quelles sont les cartes dispo?par région?département? et pour l'étranger?
ça ne fonctionne pas par carte SD?ce serait plus simple...
il faut acheter en ligne la carte de notre choix (via un pc) et le charger sur le GPS, c'est comme ça qu'il fonctionne?
désolé pour ces questions mais j'ai pas réussi à avoir d'infos détaillées sur le mode de fonctionnement de ce gps et je suis un débutant!!!


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Juillet 2007)

je fais remonter ce post pour actualiser cette question.......puisque aujourd'hui, pour mes 30 ans, j'ai eu un garmin 60 csx...:rateau::love:
il me parait bien compliqué et pas très précis niveau cartographique...
donc, comment obtient-on des cartes détaillées?micro SD?téléchargement payant?
en plus le manuel est en anglais, c'est pas la gloire...

alors please, help!


----------



## hairquatercut (23 Juillet 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> je fais remonter ce post pour actualiser cette question.......puisque aujourd'hui, pour mes 30 ans, j'ai eu un garmin 60 csx...:rateau::love:
> il me parait bien compliqué et pas très précis niveau cartographique...
> donc, comment obtient-on des cartes détaillées?micro SD?téléchargement payant?
> en plus le manuel est en anglais, c'est pas la gloire...
> ...



si tu l'avais acheté chez ton revendeur du coin (qui a pignon sur rue) tu aurais eu une belle notice bien traduite et en plus de la version US 
Quant aux cartes, tu peux acheter City Navigator Europe V9 (DVD) chez ton revendeur et tu transfères les données de la région qui t'intéresse sur la SD


----------



## boddy (23 Juillet 2007)

garmin est compatible Mac


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Juillet 2007)

hairquatercut a dit:


> si tu l'avais acheté chez ton revendeur du coin (qui a pignon sur rue) tu aurais eu une belle notice bien traduite et en plus de la version US
> Quant aux cartes, tu peux acheter City Navigator Europe V9 (DVD) chez ton revendeur et tu transfères les données de la région qui t'intéresse sur la SD





ah ouais c'est cool ça, je savais pas que c'était compatible, j'imagine que tu es sûr de toi!


----------



## hairquatercut (3 Août 2007)

du nouveau:
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=3706


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Août 2007)

Salut tous  
J'ai un beau gps Garmin vista cx et j'ai trouvé des logiciels (Ascent notament) mais un problème frustrant subsiste : 

Lorsque je connecte le gps au Mac une image disc monte sur le bureau, elle s'appelle 'No name' et semble vide. Pourtant il y a 64k de données dessus... Mais invisible.

Une idée de solution pour moi les amis ?


----------



## sweet (21 Août 2007)

Hello !

Je pense qu'il te faut une application pour utiliser tes donn&#233;es !!

Quelles sont ces donn&#233;es ? Routes ? Traces ? Waypoints ?

Si Mac OSX ne voit pas les donn&#233;es sur ton GPS c'est certainement qu'il ne peut pas les lire.

D'o&#249; l'id&#233;e qu'il te faut une application capable de lire et d'utiliser tes donn&#233;es...

Peux-tu STP pr&#233;ciser un peu la nature de ces donn&#233;es, de quel source elles proviennent, ce que tu veux en faire, extension du fichier de donn&#233;es ect..

Merci et meilleures salutations !

Sweet


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Août 2007)

Merci de ta sollicitation, 

Finalement j'arrive à voir les fichiers (surtout ne pas se poser de questions...   ) et j'ai réglé mon problème avec une magnifique 'moulinette' en ligne :

http://carnet.parawing.net/form_conv_public.php

Ca donne ce genre de truc en combo avec gogole earth


----------



## hotbouhot (2 Octobre 2007)

Concernant la compatibilité GPS / Mac Os je viens de trouver ce lien:

http://www.chimoosoft.com/gpsconnect.html#downloads

Il existe aussi un soft de cartographie sur Mac Os 10.4:

http://http://www.macmap.com/index.php5


----------



## hotbouhot (2 Octobre 2007)

Concernant la compatibilité GPS / Mac Os je viens de trouver ce lien:

http://www.chimoosoft.com/gpsconnect.html#downloads

Il existe aussi un soft de cartographie sur Mac Os 10.4:

http://http://www.macmap.com/index.php5


----------



## Alycastre (2 Octobre 2007)

C'est la timidité qui te fait poster deux fois une erreur ...  
Dur, les premiers posts :rateau: 
Bienvenu sur MacGé


----------



## hotbouhot (3 Octobre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> C'est la timidité qui te fait poster deux fois une erreur ...
> Dur, les premiers posts :rateau:
> Bienvenu sur MacGé



Pas du tout la timidité !
Simplement à mon grand age, on peut piquer du nez entre 20h58 et 21h02 !

Je cherche à faire le point avant l'acquisition d'un GPS rando + VTT et mon iBook G3 + Os 10.3.9

A priori, ce sera sans carto, pour faire simple et léger (en poids et en tarif...)

Pour la cartographie, RouteBuddy (payant), semble à l'heure actuelle être le seul soft dédié Mac ?
Sinon  les solution online à partir de Openrunner par exemple, semblent une alternative intéressante, au pire en saisissant manuellement quelques points-clé du parcours.

J'hésite encore entre un Garmin et un Magellan


----------



## pop_so (20 Août 2008)

macaddicted a dit:


> tomtom m'a tiré tres souvent d'affaire
> 
> les mise à jour se font sans problème
> 
> pourquoi chercher plus loin ?




Ben pour moi c'est pas pareil ! Je galère ! ça bugg tout le temps, je ne peux pas faire de sauvegarde l'application "quitte" inopinément... Les téléchargements durent des heures et dernièrement je ne peux même plu accéder à TomTome Home2 un message "ERROR" me dit que " copy folder doesn't exist" plus de possibilité de mises à jour et je ne peus telecharger la carte que je viens d'acheter...Que faire ? J'ai essayé de Re télécharger TOMTOM Home ...Même punition "ERROR" ...Que me conseille-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Sujet déplacé dans la rubrique Périphérique. A se demander ce qu'il faisait dans la section iPhone. :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Avril 2010)

Je tente de relancer le sujet... en 2010, quel gps conseillez-vous avec un mac? J'hésite entre l'archi-connu Tomtom et le Garmin.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Avril 2010)

ça dépend de ce que tu recherches non?
moi j'ai un tom tom XL one europe et le logiciel est parfaitement intégré au mac, aucun soucis, les mises à jour se font très bien, etc...


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Avril 2010)

Bibabelou a dit:


> ça dépend de ce que tu recherches non?
> moi j'ai un tom tom XL one europe et le logiciel est parfaitement intégré au mac, aucun soucis, les mises à jour se font très bien, etc...



Ce que je cherche? A priori, en priorité pour naviguer en France, quelque chose de simple à utiliser (ma mère est tout sauf une technophile) et si possible avec l'indication des radars.
D'un point de vue mac, que l'intégration soit simple et complète.

Merci.


----------



## edd72 (22 Novembre 2010)

Après recherche, je suis tombé sur ce topic, certes ancien. La question reste la même, au détail prêt qu'on est plus de 3 ans plus tard.
Aujourd'hui, quel GPS à utiliser avec OS X (pas question pour moi de lancer mon bootcamp ou mon windows virtualisé pour ça)? TomTom reste-t'il encore le meilleur choix? (oui, au passage je n'y connaispas grand chose en comparatifs de GPS).


----------



## celtique (29 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous,
cette question m'intéresse aussi.
j'aimerai bien que les utilisateurs nous donnent leurs avis !
merci


----------

